# Advice



## transatlanticism (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have spent quite a while looking through this forum and it is certainly useful in my quest to get to the USA! I am in a particular scenario and what I wanted to know was if anyone else has been in a similar situation and what course of action felt best.

I am 29 and divorced. I live in the UK and work in local government, I have always worked in the public sector. I do not have any qualifications other than GCSEs, and certain NVQs. I have debt here thanks to my marriage. I dont have any criminal record whatsoever, not even a parking ticket.

I have a girlfriend who is an american citizen, living in Texas. After 10 months we have decided that we want to be together, and there has been discussion as to whether its right for her to come to the UK, or me to the USA. We chose the USA, now she doesnt know much about immigration, and I have done research, but I dont know what to do. She said maybe I should find a job, then when I have one, move over and we can live together. My concern is that US employers wont even look at me whilst I am still living here, not to mention reaching the actual interview stage, I cant keep flying out for interviews. Of course not to mention visa status either. Im an extremely hard worker and have been since I was 14, but no degree? not good really is it? 

I thought maybe I could move to be with her straight away, but I dont want to be a burden on her finances, I dont know how long it would be before I could get a job, I dont know if I could even get a job. That actually scares me as I have never not had a job. Im stuck as to how I can progress.

Has anyone on here moved to be with their partner, and if so, what did you find best to do in that situation?

I dont know whether to stay here and pay off my debt, save, then head over with a couple of thousand dollars to see me through a couple of months. Of course Id question whether she would face being apart any more, I find it incredibly unfair that we cannot be together right now, particularly on her, as she has helped me overcome major change in my life and she deserves to have someone around.

Well, I guess thats me and my situation anyway. Any advice at all would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for reading!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You need to segment your problems.

a) Debt
How much? How long will it take to pay it off while you are in the UK? Will the creditor be willing to put your repayment schedule on hold until you have employment in the US?

b) Job
The professional skill set and education you posted here will not attract a US employer nor do you have the quelifications necessary for a US employer to sponsor you. Please read up on US visas in the stickies.

c) Girl friend
Very few Americans have a clue about immigration. No need to. You can get married, get back to the UK and she applies for your visa.

d) Money
There is no guarantee how long it will take for you to land a job and how much you will make. I hope she makes enough to sponsor your Affidavit of Support? IT will take a couple of months for all of your paperwork to come in after you enter on a Green Card.


----------



## transatlanticism (Aug 30, 2011)

twostep said:


> You need to segment your problems.
> 
> a) Debt
> How much? How long will it take to pay it off while you are in the UK? Will the creditor be willing to put your repayment schedule on hold until you have employment in the US?
> ...



Thank you for reading.

a) I have 20 months left on my debt. Technically this is subject to change. My ex-wife left me with all the debt and had the house/car etc (i didnt cheat if you were wondering, it was an abusive relationship, but anyhow), my solicitor may be able to get the debt halved, in which case I can pay it off relatively quickly and it wont be an issue anymore.

b) Thank you. I have certain skills, mainly graphic design and web development, but again no qualifications. I'll be reading up on visas.

c) Marriage is something we will consider, but in good time, it may be that eventually we marry and this make the process somewhat easier. Again, thank you for your advice.

d) She is a qualified tax accountant and finance towards affidavit of support would not be an issue. To put simply, shes the most amazing person I have ever met and obviously sees something to commit herself to the process we are about to undertake. I appreciate your help on this subject and I'll be sure to keep the forum updated on developments for future readers.

Here we go............... 

Thanks!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

"I thought maybe I could move to be with her straight away ......"

Before you are able to move to the US permanently you need to have been approved for a visa BEFORE you move.

If NOT married to your girlfriend, you cannot obtain a work visa while in the US. You can go for interviews, you can get offered one but you will have to return to the UK in order for the visa to be applied for and issued. As you say, without a degree and/or a solid history of managerial or executive positions it is not likely that such a visa will be issued. ( In some states there is 12% unemployment)

You can travel to the US on the VWP and get married but then you will need to move back to the UK in order for your, then, wife to file for your spouse papers.
Once the spouse visa has been issued you enter the US on a Green card basis and can start looking for work immediately.

Your girlfriend can apply for a fiance visa for you. Once issued, you enter the US, get married within 90 days and then apply for a change of status to permanent resident. You cannot work until the change of status has been issued.

One more thing to think about - health insurance. Since you won't have a job to come out to, does your future wife have a company health insurance she can put you on. You might think this is a trivial matter compared to all the other things you are thinking about, but it most certainly is not.

Start looking at the following USCIS site:

USCIS - Family of U.S. Citizens


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

transatlanticism said:


> Thank you for reading.
> 
> a) I have 20 months left on my debt. Technically this is subject to change. My ex-wife left me with all the debt and had the house/car etc (i didnt cheat if you were wondering, it was an abusive relationship, but anyhow), my solicitor may be able to get the debt halved, in which case I can pay it off relatively quickly and it wont be an issue anymore.!


Your personal problem! I do not understand why your attonry can get the debt halved but has not done so yet.



transatlanticism said:


> b) Thank you. I have certain skills, mainly graphic design and web development, but again no qualifications. I'll be reading up on visas.!


You need an academic degree equivalent to Bachelor or 12 years of job related experience. Kitchen table will not do.



transatlanticism said:


> c) Marriage is something we will consider, but in good time, it may be that eventually we marry and this make the process somewhat easier. Again, thank you for your advice.!


It depends on how soon you want to get to the US. There is always investment.



transatlanticism said:


> d) She is a qualified tax accountant and finance towards affidavit of support would not be an issue. To put simply, shes the most amazing person I have ever met and obviously sees something to commit herself to the process we are about to undertake. I appreciate your help on this subject and I'll be sure to keep the forum updated on developments for future readers.


Everybody's girl is perfect:>) 

Why do you not visit her for a couple of weeks and check out the local territory? Where in TX - it is a pretty fair sized piece of real estate.


----------



## transatlanticism (Aug 30, 2011)

Crawford said:


> "I thought maybe I could move to be with her straight away ......"
> 
> Before you are able to move to the US permanently you need to have been approved for a visa BEFORE you move.
> 
> ...


thank you for your advice here, this is most helpful. i have just spoken to my girlfriend and we have been looking at this link. this is brilliant.

in terms of health insurance, on the contrary; its extremely important to me and has already been a hot topic of discussion (me worrying about losing the NHS - i dont know why i was worried!!), but again, valid point, and something i imagine would certainly be overlooked. i take my health very seriously!

again, thank you so much. i cant believe the quality of response ive received in such a short period of time.


----------



## transatlanticism (Aug 30, 2011)

twostep said:


> Your personal problem! I do not understand why your attonry can get the debt halved but has not done so yet.
> 
> 
> You need an academic degree equivalent to Bachelor or 12 years of job related experience. Kitchen table will not do.
> ...


it certainly is my problem, and one unfortunately still being sorted by solicitors. its a very long and tiresome story 

thank you, at least i now know the challenges i face regarding employment. 

i would like to get there as soon as possible really, but at the same time i appreciate i have commitments here and we are both understanding of that. this is something we will work through together.

she lives in the panhandle. i cannot wait to go over and visit, we are gonna head down to Austin and Dallas. Oh and youre right, everybody's girl is perfect  

thank you so much for your help. as i mentioned to crawford, im surprised at how quickly ive attracted useful advice, thank you for taking the time to advise me. i cannot wait to update you all on the adventure ahead.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

One piece of advice you do not want to hear. Stay in Europe until the heat breaks. You would me most miserable right now.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you chances of moving to the US with anything but a marriage visa are Zero
Your girl should file for FIANCEE VISA a K-1 
K1 Process Flowchart

this will take 8-10 months time to pay the debts down a bit


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Comparison of Marriage Based Immigration Choices
Overview of different visa if you want to get married. Their guide is realy helpful.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

EVHB said:


> Comparison of Marriage Based Immigration Choices
> Overview of different visa if you want to get married. Their guide is realy helpful.


The site is out of date a bit 

There used to be a process known as "Direct Consular Filing" or "DCF"that was abolished sixteen days ago and now no longer exists


----------



## transatlanticism (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you to all, for some reason I wasn't notified of your responses. 

Marriage is certainly the only route, we have accepted that and are excited at the prospect! I'll keep you update on progress concerning the application.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> The site is out of date a bit
> 
> There used to be a process known as "Direct Consular Filing" or "DCF"that was abolished sixteen days ago and now no longer exists


DCF is limited now, only USC living in countries where there is a USCIS office can file DCF.


----------

